
Choosing Between Windows and MacOS Still Matters - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/why-choosing-between-windows-and-macos-still-matters-1832023864
======
bediger4000
Could be re-titled as "Which duopoly eco-system is for you? A pangyric of user
lock-in".

